# Sage Precision Brewer Import?



## rendez2k (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all, I was waiting for this machine to be released in the UK in April, which then got delayed until October and now I've just been told its looking like some point in 2019! Has anyone imported one of these from a US supplier?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Personally I wouldnt be keen, its a different power suple and you have no warranty .

There must be other solutions to making coffee that are more readily available ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

rendez2k said:


> Hi all, I was waiting for this machine to be released in the UK in April, which then got delayed until October and now I've just been told its looking like some point in 2019! Has anyone imported one of these from a US supplier?


If you absolutely must import & don't care about the warrantee problems, Austrailia would be a better bet than the US since it runs on 230V 50hz mains.


----------



## rendez2k (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the comments! I have my Oracle now but I was waiting for this for my drip needs as it ticks all the boxes. As it's so delayed and the warranty or even power supply might be an issue on an import I've gone for a Moccamaster. Hopefully the sage version will arrive next year! It's a bit frustrating they are prioritising the US market above the UK but I guess it makes sense to Breville / Sage.


----------



## Alex.Spamps (Jul 27, 2013)

I have to say the precision brewer certainly lives up to it's name. I had the chance to trial it at our roastery for Sage and needless to say it's top notch. I'm having a sit down with Sage HQ in the next week so i'll see if i can get some more details and i'll keep you posted.


----------



## rendez2k (Nov 4, 2012)

Alex.Spamps said:


> I have to say the precision brewer certainly lives up to it's name. I had the chance to trial it at our roastery for Sage and needless to say it's top notch. I'm having a sit down with Sage HQ in the next week so i'll see if i can get some more details and i'll keep you posted.


Hi! Did you get to speak with Sage?


----------



## Kernow (Jun 24, 2019)

Came across this page after googling.

I have spoken to Sage and it's not getting released at all in the UK, they were making some adjustments to it for the UK market but have obviously binned the plans.


----------



## jameswatson12 (Feb 2, 2019)

thanks for posting


----------



## rendez2k (Nov 4, 2012)

Pop Alexandra said:


> I imported one through W2C. They're not based in the US, but Canada is pretty close, too.


 It looks like you can just buy it on Amazon.com? Does it work in the UK?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Pop Alexandra said:


> I imported one through W2C. They're not based in the US, but Canada is pretty close, too.


 First post with a link it!!!!


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Kernow said:


> Came across this page after googling.
> I have spoken to Sage and it's not getting released at all in the UK, they were making some adjustments to it for the UK market but have obviously binned the plans.


This initial post was over a year ago. I expect the original poster has probably bought another machine by now.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kernow (Jun 24, 2019)

Planter said:


> This initial post was over a year ago. I expect the original poster has probably bought another machine by now.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 You say that. I've been through 2 machines and have been waiting for this for nearly a year.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Kernow said:


> You say that. I've been through 2 machines and have been waiting for this for nearly a year.


Still had a couple machines in the meantime. But atleast your wait is almost over.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudlark13 (Apr 21, 2019)

Apologies for resurrecting an old thread, but recently the Sage Precision Brewer finally became available in the UK - useful for lazy, early starts


----------

